
Show HN: Trimmed News – Read Summarized News - lankinen
https://trimmednews.com
======
lankinen
Hey HN, I'm 18 years old self-learned developer. I started this project after
realizing how much time reading news requires. Most of the time interesting
title makes me read a story but at halfway through I understand how incorrect
it was. Trimmed News ️ summarizes the news making it easier to understand
either the full story or what it is about. The main mission is to reduce the
time spent reading news. The app is brand new and a lot of new features are
coming. By sending feedback and questions to me, you can change the future of
this app

------
masonic
Thus is indistinguishable from a scam. The demanded privileges include
contacts, calendar, storage, camera, microphone, location, even
_fingerprints_? Are you kidding me?!

